# Looking for NSFW RPers



## Delta-Core (Jun 4, 2018)

Right there in the title really, i dont care what gender you are IRL.
Just so you know I have a discord where we can RP.

So long as you have a character and are willing to put up woth a little big of story.

I like restraints, hunting, being enslaved, straitjackets, pretty dresses etc..

I tend to dislike vore, but otherwise im pretty open.

Im also an artist so if i mention characters i may actually have pictures to give you a good idea what they look like


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 4, 2018)

Are you a more Dom or sub person?


----------



## Delta-Core (Jun 4, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Are you a more Dom or sub person?


Sub


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 4, 2018)

Well, I don't have any characters right now that would work for this.  But I do have an idea for one that should work; I'll just have to flesh it out first.


----------



## Delta-Core (Jun 4, 2018)

PSDuckie said:


> Well, I don't have any characters right now that would work for this.  But I do have an idea for one that should work; I'll just have to flesh it out first.





PSDuckie said:


> Well, I don't have any characters right now that would work for this.  But I do have an idea for one that should work; I'll just have to flesh it out first.


Do tell
Im curious


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 4, 2018)

Delta-Core said:


> Do tell
> Im curious



The basic idea is a dominant female cat that was a kithood rival of my sona's mother.  The original version was in FF14, where she tried to enslave the character that would become my sona and as a result was killed by his angry mother.  But for this version I could say that she was injured but survived.


----------



## Delta-Core (Jun 5, 2018)

PSDuckie said:


> The basic idea is a dominant female cat that was a kithood rival of my sona's mother.  The original version was in FF14, where she tried to enslave the character that would become my sona and as a result was killed by his angry mother.  But for this version I could say that she was injured but survived.


Okay i guess I get it.
Well im open to RP so go for it.


----------

